# New Project started. polishing my new bins



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

After talking to 182_blue, 
I thought i would start this new thread on my new project >,
I am going to fully 100% polish these 3 piece BBS split rim wheels for the upcoming V-Dub show season,
That is every part of them, inside and out, between the spokes.
Only thing is, that it may take me around 200 hours,
Will up date my progress. 
Wheels start like this,








then stripped and dipped to remove all old paint,so i can start from the base wheel, top left in picture,








Then first, 1 inner rim,
this picture show's 1 done and 1 before,
















then starting the centre part( which will take the longest ),
























Will update as the work goes on, but please be patiant:buffer:


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

> Only thing is, that it may take me around 200 hours,


That's dedication for you. They look pretty good to start with but when you get something in your head you have gotta go with it.


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

Myxa, A question for you.

When you are re-building the rims is there any danger that over tightening the bolts (around the rim) will cause the wheel to buckle?

Cheers

Mattie


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*rebuilding splits*



Mattieuk said:


> Myxa, A question for you.
> 
> When you are re-building the rims is there any danger that over tightening the bolts (around the rim) will cause the wheel to buckle?
> 
> ...


Their more chance of snapping the bolts,
I surpose if you are very heavy handed ,you can damage the wheels.
But i seem to know what i am doing,and have all the torque settings from Germany,from my bolt/nut supplier.


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

Cheers for the reply mate...I just wondered if the idea behind the bolts was similar to bike wheel spokes.

Random I know...but it would have bugged me


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

Daffy32 said:


> That's dedication for you. They look pretty good to start with but when you get something in your head you have gotta go with it.


Doing this to show people what i can doo.
Also not seen any fully polished.
Seen chromed, gold plated ect and done allsorts of different colours, but not 100% polished.
As far as i know, thier is only 2 people in the UK who will do this, so why not.
Will be, full in your face when done,just the in between will test me.:thumb:


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*rebuilding splits.*



Mattieuk said:


> Cheers for the reply mate...I just wondered if the idea behind the bolts was similar to bike wheel spokes.
> 
> Random I know...but it would have bugged me


It's ok to ask.
You will surprised at what and how some people split and try to rebuild these wheels, then when they f#ck them up, have to pay o pro to try and fix them.

Have had 2 lovely examples,
1, where some actually tried to remove the outer rim with a pair of mole grips( the rim was like a banana) what a tool,and the grips.
2, was where 1 guy had been to 3 so called proffesional companies to repair a leaking rim, only make it worse, 
Just to be recommended my some one to come to me from near Liverpool area for me to fix, (did this while he waited,) and only took my 40 mins.
Not to mention some of the questions i get asked.
1, recently. some asked me if they could super glue the bolts in:doublesho ( well you can only imagine my answer.
Mark


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Inspiring stuff! Keep up the great work... nice to see a true craftsman at work. :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

It's fascinating just reading and seeing all these pics, great work, I cannot wait to see the finished article!


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*be patiant please*



Neil_S said:


> It's fascinating just reading and seeing all these pics, great work, I cannot wait to see the finished article!


Yes so would I. please be patiant. these will take me a while:thumb: Thanks Mark


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

looking good, we like a good project here ;-)


----------



## Spammy (Oct 30, 2005)

Looking good! I havent been on here in a while, do you do refurbs?

Edit: Oops, just read the thread below!


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*wheels issues*



Spammy said:


> Looking good! I havent been on here in a while, do you do refurbs?
> 
> Edit: Oops, just read the thread below!


Yes thats what i doo. If you ever need any thing, pm me with a picture.
Thank you Mark:thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Spammy said:


> Looking good! I havent been on here in a while, do you do refurbs?
> 
> Edit: Oops, just read the thread below!


he doesnt just do refurbs, he does excellent refurbs :thumb: , he did my polo's wheels


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

I try my best, glad your are pleased. lol


----------



## slideordie (Feb 16, 2006)

i've always wanted to see a fully polished BBS wheel, been a dub fan for ages and have never seen that done before, fair play! 

on a side note, can you supply a full set of chrome BBS bolts? i need to get my g/f's BBS split so I can polish the lips and repaint the centres and they need new bolts aswell. PM me if you want


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

you may be better to pm him


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*Hi,*

Hi, which bbs wheels do you have? 2 piece RM's or 3 piece RS's. as i have both typrs in stock. Re chromed genuine bolts( but are a pain to use,can't garantee the finish and the chrome cracks/chips when torqueing them up at times), or new bolts from Schmidt.
Mark,
ps what size?,so i know how many bolts!. 15"= 30 bolts per wheel, 16"= 30-34 bolts and so on.
Thank you


----------



## slideordie (Feb 16, 2006)

hi mark

they are 15" rm's 

she purchased them from germany so i have no idea which bolts were used but they have corroded very badly and some are now starting to rust.

are the schmidt ones better quality?

PM me a price for both please mate


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

slideordie said:


> hi mark
> 
> they are 15" rm's
> 
> ...


Sending you a pm


----------



## slideordie (Feb 16, 2006)

thanks mark

keep us up to date with your progress with these wheels!


----------

